# Roamio IR sensitivity weak?



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

I just received my Roamio Pro, and noticed that the IR sensitivity is quite weak compared to other TiVo's that I've had in the same location on my shelf. I've tried with both the TiVo remote (in IR mode) and my Harmony One with similar results.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Yes, it definitely requires a more direct IR shot, which is very annoying as I use Harmony 700's and the RF mode is not an option for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I hadn't been using IR with my Romaio Pro since i had been using my Slide. I just checked it out with a TiVo IR remote and my Harmony One. With my past TiVos, I could point the TiVo remote and the Harmony One remote in any direction, even at the floor behind the couch, and the TiVo would always respond to it. My Romio Pro doesn't come anywhere close to the IR reception of my previous TiVos. 

I guess with the Roamio line they are emphasizing RF remotes anyway, so it's not a big deal with the limited IR range.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I guess with the Roamio line they are emphasizing RF remotes anyway, so it's not a big deal with the limited IR range.


Except you can't yet buy extra RF remotes -- I normally have four, one by each seating position. And besides I need a remote that can turn on the Projector, as well as the AV Receiver.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

k2ue said:


> Yes, it definitely requires a more direct IR shot, which is very annoying as I use Harmony 700's and the RF mode is not an option for me.


If you want to take the cover off you can reduce the space of the Plexiglas tube between the IR receiver on the motherboard and the end of the tube, and put some black tape on the tube.


----------



## PoobBubes (Jun 30, 2010)

I also use a Harmony and I've had my mother-in-law call me twice about the remote not working while babysitting. (She sits on a couch towards the side of the Roamio). I thought about trying this out: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C5PNW5S


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Disappointing to hear since TiVo's have always had exceptional IR receiving in my experience (since the first S2's.)
I've been using a Harmony One, but I'm thinking about buying the new Roamio slide remote, whenever it comes out, and just having that for the TiVo and the Harmony for everything else. Not a great solution, but I could never get my Harmony to do 30sec skip anywhere near as quickly as a native TiVo remote can, even when setting the inter-key delays to zero.

For those of you still dependent on IR, I'm sure something like what PoobBubes linked to would help a lot.
Years ago I had an enclosed cabinet, and wasn't willing to spend the money on an RF solution. I ended up with a Hotlink Pro, which worked extremely well. The IR receiver on it was able to perfectly work positioned behind the hinge of the cabinet door (on the inside of the cabinet, so 100% out of sight) with only maybe 1/8" of a gap between the edge of the door and the edge of the cabinet, to see the IR through. It's not cheap, but it was worth it for the application at the time. $85 at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Link-Remote-Control-Booster-System/dp/B00023JJV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1379210397&sr=1-1&keywords=hotlink


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

I also use a Harmony One also and have noticed this.
Though its actually not that bad for me.
I often accidentally hit remote buttons when moving around which used to always change the channel on me.

Now this new "feature" really cut down on that!


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

So I just opened my Roamio to put in a 3TB drive and just happened to notice that the tube leading to the IR sensor was at an angle and not directly in line with the sensor.

I decided to take off the front panel and see if I could make it straight.
Simply removing the "tube" and rotating it 180 aligned it perfectly with the sensor.

Now my reception is much better. (using a Harmony One)
I no longer need to point it directly at the Tivo and its sensitivity is what I would expect! 

*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't have to point my Harmony directly at my Roamio Pro, but the reception is only around 45 degrees right and left. Beyond that it won't receive the signals like my other TiVos. With those I can point my Harmony or IR TiVo remote in any direction and it will receive the signals. EVen at the carpet from behind the couch and the other TiVos will receive the signal.

So I guess the tube in mine is in place where it should be.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Alan_r said:


> So I just opened my Roamio to put in a 3TB drive and just happened to notice that the tube leading to the IR sensor was at an angle and not directly in line with the sensor.
> 
> I decided to take off the front panel and see if I could make it straight.
> Simply removing the "tube" and rotating it 180 aligned it perfectly with the sensor.
> ...


Just tried this. My tube was also mis-aligned, but sadly after rotating it, it was still not lined up.

-Kevin


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Alan_r said:


> So I just opened my Roamio to put in a 3TB drive and just happened to notice that the tube leading to the IR sensor was at an angle and not directly in line with the sensor.
> 
> I decided to take off the front panel and see if I could make it straight.
> Simply removing the "tube" and rotating it 180 aligned it perfectly with the sensor.
> ...


Nice catch!


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

Definitely a good tip about the tube lineup to the IR receiver. Thanks!

The Premiere has a similar issue. For mine I have a Pyramid IR receiver (i.e., sends IR to the TiVo) right in front of the IR receiver of the TiVo. And then I have the sender (i.e., receives IR from the remote, sends to receiver) in front of the TV. They are pretty much sender on top of receiver (in the same TV stand, different shelves).

I was hoping the Roamio wouldn't need the same setup. My wife likes her old transparent blue remote, which of course is strictly IR, and she's the main user of the directly connected TV. She's still frustrated with the control of the Premiere even with the Pyramid solution in place. Of course I know where to aim to I have no issue.  Plus I'll use the RF remote when I have the chance.


----------



## bradenmcg (Dec 29, 2007)

Per this thread on Tivo's official forums, the sensor is just to the left of the Tivo guy, slightly above his feet, so if you're placing IR bugs that is where to shoot for.

I had mine below the black curved plastic (stuck to the clear / "mesh" part) and it's been pretty bad. I just moved it to the new spot and am curious to see how it performs tomorrow (going to bed now).


----------

